# W: Promo Space Marine Captain



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi guys! I really want the Space Marine Web Exclusive captain, but there's not $100 worth of crap on the GW site I want at the moment. However, I realize that not everyone plays Space Marines who may be making an order on the site these days... so, if you have gotten the Web Exclusive model, I want to buy it from you! 

PM me, we'll talk details.

-Horus


----------

